# Singer Wanted



## GRB (Aug 30, 2011)

My friends & I meet regularly to play music, in particular Blues. What we need is someone who can sing, ( we already have 3 of us who can't!), who would like to join us to enjoy playing music. We aren't fussy about age or gender, just some ability & a love of music (Blues). Whilst we mostly play for our own enjoyment, we have been known to do the odd charity gig or party. We all live in the Polis area so you would have to be prepared to travel to meet up. If you are interested why not contact me, we really need you!!


----------



## aaron kane (Sep 5, 2012)

*singer*



GRB said:


> My friends & I meet regularly to play music, in particular Blues. What we need is someone who can sing, ( we already have 3 of us who can't!), who would like to join us to enjoy playing music. We aren't fussy about age or gender, just some ability & a love of music (Blues). Whilst we mostly play for our own enjoyment, we have been known to do the odd charity gig or party. We all live in the Polis area so you would have to be prepared to travel to meet up. If you are interested why not contact me, we really need you!!


Hi just read your ad that has been on here for a year now? if you guys are still playing and looking for a front man please e-mail me my name is Aaron Kane have been pro for some years now. look forward to hearing from you 

Regards

Aaron


----------

